# hello from Kent (and London)



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi there folks,

been lurking a lot and lately browsing under Grinders.....always enjoyed a proper coffee (spoilt for choice in London and getting better in Kent), and since I inherited a third hand Baby Gaggia a few months back, I've been discovering the joys of even better coffee at home ( I did make a mean cafetiere before!)...

This is provinmg a great resource and just want to say thanks for all the good stuff I'm discovering!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Deswahriff said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> been lurking a lot and lately browsing under Grinders.....always enjoyed a proper coffee (spoilt for choice in London and getting better in Kent), and since I inherited a third hand Baby Gaggia a few months back, I've been discovering the joys of even better coffee at home ( I did make a mean cafetiere before!)...
> 
> This is provinmg a great resource and just want to say thanks for all the good stuff I'm discovering!


Welcome.

Now I'm very interested: Where in Kent have you found good coffee?


----------



## craptakular (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm in Kent too!


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

Jon said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Now I'm very interested: Where in Kent have you found good coffee?


...Daily Bread cafe in Rusthall (nr Tunbridge Wells) - in the interests of full disclosure, it belongs to my son! ... they're supplied by Bean Smitten, our very own local roaster.......

Also, Beyond the Grounds in Tonbridge, just off the High St opposite the castle....

Then there's a tiny little place in Headcorn, can't rmemeber its name off hand, on the High St towards the church end....

....the most surprising of all is Grays cafe in Brenchley...its a no-frills community cafe place but the cappucino always surprises me!..

... I cycle a lot, se we get round a few cafes......


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

Flying coffee bean at Tonbridge railway station is worth a look if your passing, have had some great flat whites in there. Will give the Rusthall one a go, I live near Penshurst and drive to Crowborough every day. Any suggestions for Twells? Have had a few pour overs in Fuggles, but it tends to be when I have started drinking whisky.


----------



## Deswahriff (Mar 7, 2016)

fenix said:


> Flying coffee bean at Tonbridge railway station is worth a look if your passing, have had some great flat whites in there. Will give the Rusthall one a go, I live near Penshurst and drive to Crowborough every day. Any suggestions for Twells? Have had a few pour overs in Fuggles, but it tends to be when I have started drinking whisky.


If we're in TWells, we'll usually pop up to Rusthall! However, I understand the Velo House (it's a bike shop and cafe) is pretty good and, although not been for a while, the Trinity Theatre cafe was pretty good.

Bear in mind these are mainly quality independent cafes that do a decent coffee rather than bijoux coffee houses....still streets ahead of he unmentionable chains!!


----------

